# Наше творчество > Визуальные искусства > Фотография >  Моё хобби....

## Marfa-01

Здравствуйте! год назад увлекалась изготовлением украшений и гипсовых деревьев, но так как параллельно шила восточный костюм, всё это дело задвинулось в уголок до хороших времён... 

[IMG][IMG]http://*********net/1789103m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********net/1825953m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********net/1809569m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/2979287m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********net/1792161m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********net/1771681m.jpg[/IMG]

----------

PAN (14.02.2017)

----------


## Marfa-01

а костюм я дошила,,, фото выложу позже :Tender:

----------


## Marfa-01

[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/2961896m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/2950632m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/2992619m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Marfa-01*, 
Очень красивые украшения! Ждем продолжения. И костюм увидеть хочется.

----------


## Marfa-01

продолжение темы

[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/2963587m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/2952323m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/2955395m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3008642m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/3011714m.jpg[/IMG]


А вот наряды для дочурки (каждый новый год я шью ей костюм и мы входим в образ...гадаем, танцуем)

[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3003522m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/2978946m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Marfa-01

а вот и  моЙ костюм "Огонь"

[IMG]http://*********net/1917414m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********net/1904102m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********net/1965561m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## LILY2709

красота необыкновенная! Как и из чего вы все это творите... Хочу тоже научиться.....

----------


## Marfa-01

Деревья из бисера, украшения из полимерки, костюм из множества растерзанных бус

----------


## *Светлана*

Украшения обалденно красивые!!! Интересно, сколько времени идет на изготовление одного изделия? И еще - цветы Вы сами делаете или есть определенные заготовки?

----------


## magistr

В связи с реорганизацией форума, прошу обратить внимание всех на сообщение: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=136545
присылайте свои пожелания, стоит ли эту тему переносить в новый раздел, или оставить её в архиве а там создавать новые темы?

----------


## IRENA100

Умница Marfa- 01!!!! Такой красоты я еще не видела!!!! Так хочется научиться делать что-то подобное, но.... думаю, что это ОЧЕНЬ трудно.... Спасибо Вам за творчество!!!!

----------


## АнТинна

ой, какая красота! цветы из пластика или тоже гипс??????

----------


## АнТинна

шикарно!!!!!!!я никгода не умела шить, и завдую всем -у кого руки растут откуда надо!)

----------


## viola36

> Здравствуйте! год назад увлекалась изготовлением украшений и гипсовых деревьев, но так как параллельно шила восточный костюм, всё это дело задвинулось в уголок до хороших времён...


очень красиво!!! :Tender:

----------


## Димитрий

> а вот и моЙ костюм "Огонь"


Точно- огонь и костюм тоже огонь  :Aga:

----------

